# 1440p Monitor dank neuer Grafikkarte lohnenswert?



## tschirpi (17. Februar 2016)

Huhu ihr,

Vorweg: Ich bin absoluter Hardware-Noob, verzeiht deshalb falsch platzierte Ausdrücke, ich hoffe dennoch das die Frage im Kern verständlich ist. 

Ich sehe mich vor folgendem Luxusproblem:

Aktuell nutze ich 2x 24" Samsung Monitore (S24350A bzw. S24350B - wenn mich nicht alles täuscht), beide werden im laufenden Frühjahr 4 Jahre alt. Ich bin damit eigentlich zufrieden, auch was die Bildqualität angeht.

Ich habe mir letzte Woche eine neue Grafikkarte zugelegt, und zwar die Asus Strix R9 380x 4GB. Ich habe gerade eben erst gelesen, das diese Karte Auflösungen bis zu 1440p unterstützt. Meine Monitore gehen aber "nur" bis Full-HD 1080p. Ich komm mir fast schon doof vor, aber erkennt man denn einen spürbaren Unterschied zwischen 1080p und 1440p? Lohnt es sich für mich, mit einem Budget von ~600€, 2 neue Monitore (ebenfalls 24", es sei denn 27" ist hochgradig besser) zu kaufen? Wenn es sich spürbar positiv auswirken würde, würde ich zugreifen, zumal meine jetzigen Monitore nicht höhenverstellbar sind und ich mich gezwungen sehe das Lehrbuch, welches bislang als Sockel dient, in Kürze wieder zu gebrauchen.

Schon gleich zur nächsten Frage:

Als ich die neue GraKa mit meinem minderen Wissen erfolgreich eingebaut hatte staunte ich nicht schlecht, konnte ich meine bisherigen und zugegebenermaßen veralteten VGA-Anschlüsse an dieser nicht verwenden, bzw. nur einen Bildschirm darüber anschließen. Der andere läuft nun über HDMI, was wohl ja auch eine modernere und bessere Variante ist. Den zweiten HDMI-Anschluss suche ich jedoch vergeblich, weiß jemand von euch welche Art von Anschluss der zweite, neben dem HDMI-Anschluss meiner Karte ist? Ich kenne mich damit wie gesagt nicht aus, weiß nur weil ich es versucht habe, das der HDMI Stecker nicht hineinpasst.

Mein restliches Setup, nur für den Fall das es relevant ist:

MB: AsRock z77 extreme
CPU: i5 3570-k @3,40Ghz
RAM: 8GB DDR3
HDD: 1TB Seagate
Netzteil: 630W BeQuiet

Auf diesem Wege vorab Danke,

LG Tschirpi


----------



## Freakz2401 (17. Februar 2016)

Generell sind viele der Meinung, 24" full hd und 27" wqhd.
Natürlich kann man auch wqhd in 24" oder full hd 27" nutzen aber manche sehen bei 27" full hd schon die einzelnen Pixel.

Mit der r9 380 kann man sicherlich in wqhd spielen, muss einfach paar Regler kleiner drehen.


----------



## tschirpi (17. Februar 2016)

Also wäre deiner Meinung nach die Anschaffung nur lohnenswert wenn ich dann direkt auf 27" Monitore umsteige?

Zusätzliche Frage: Ist es möglich (wenn ich die beiden jetzigen Monitore noch weiternutzen möchte) 4 Monitore gleichzeitig an meine Grafikkarte anzuschließen? Welche "Regler" muss ich außerdem runterschrauben um die Leistung nicht allzu sehr in Anspruch zu nehmen? 

Welche Monitore würdest du dann konkret empfehlen? Also welche Modelle. Was meint der Rest, 24" oder 27"?

Noch ein Dankeschön.

LG


----------



## kC0pter (17. Februar 2016)

1440p Monitor hat 78% mehr Pixel als ein FHD. Das sieht natürlich schon schnieke aus, nur brauchst du auch entsprechende Leistung dafür. Deine zwei 380X sind schon leistungsstark, nur kann es bei 1440p dazu kommen, dass dein 4 GB Speicher nicht ausreicht. Zumal du auch zwei von den Monitoren befeuern musst .

Der Anschluss neben deinem HDMI Anschluss ist ein Displayport 1.2 Anschluss.


----------



## tschirpi (17. Februar 2016)

Danke dir für die Info, ich habe allerdings nur eine r9 380x im System und keine zwei. 78% mehr hört sich natürlich erstmal nach einer Menge an, nur macht das natürlich auch nur Sinn wenn mein System die nötige Leistung liefert um das ganze dann auch ausreichend anzutreiben. Aktuelle Spiele wie Fallout 4, das kommende Dark Souls 3 usw. sollen dann natürlich auch in entsprechender Auflösung auf zumindest hohen Einstellungen gespielt werden.

Wenn jemand konkrete Empfehlungen an 24" bzw. 27" Monitoren hat nur her damit. 

EDIT: Ich habe mal gesucht, der Dell U2715H würde mir auf den ersten Blick zusagen, gibt es Erfahrungen/Meinungen zu diesem Gerät? Mein geplantes Budget wird dann wohl hoffnungslos überschritten.


----------



## Freakz2401 (17. Februar 2016)

Puh da gibt es ein paar. 
Wenn du 600€ hast und 2 haben willst, diese dann auch in wqhd, gibt es eigentlich nur einen lohnenswerten:

Dell UltraSharp U2515H, 25" (210-ADZG) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## tschirpi (17. Februar 2016)

Diesen habe ich auch schon in den Blick gefasst, ich habe mittlerweile auch gelesen das es bei einem IPS-Panel höhere Reaktionszeiten gibt wie bei "anderen". (Meine bisherigen haben 2ms laut Produktbeschreibung)

Es ist natürlich fraglich auf welche Reaktionszeit man dann in der Praxis tatsächlich kommt, da sich die angegebene in der Regel ja auf einen - für die Spielepraxis eher unrealistischen - grau zu grau Wechsel bezieht. In der Praxis kommt man dann ja meistens auf eine höhere Reaktionszeit. 

Bleibt nur die Frage, ob die angegebenen 8ms beim Dell in der Praxis dann zu 12ms oder mehr werden, oder ob es da keine große Abweichung gibt? Ansonsten scheint der Monitor ja grundsolide zu sein. 

An schnellen Shootern spiele ich lediglich CS:GO, ansonsten LoL und einige aktuelle Titel wie Witcher, Fallout, etc.


----------



## Freakz2401 (17. Februar 2016)

Vom Bild wirst du für den Preis nichts besseres finden. 
Ich habe momentan noch 3x Dell u2312hm, war bislang auch super zufrieden. Bei Battlefield und Cs:Go hatte ich nie das Gefühl einer Verzögerung. Habe allerdings auch keinen direkten Vergleich zu einem schnellen TN Panel mit evtl. noch 144hz.  Wenn du hauptsächlich aus Fun spielst, wird es darauf nicht ankommen.
Könntest dir ja erstmal einen bestellen und wenn du damit nicht zurecht kommst, zurückgeben.


----------



## tschirpi (17. Februar 2016)

Ein vergleichbarer Monitor mit 144hz wird wohl wesentlich teurer sein oder? Worin genau liegt der Unterschied in der Praxis zwischen 60hz und 144hz? Das man das Bild flüssiger wahrnimmt?


----------



## kC0pter (17. Februar 2016)

Die Wahrscheinlichkeit für Frame-Tearing verringert sich, weil bei 144Hz wird jedes Bild nur 6,9ms dargestellt (im vgl bei 60Hz 16,7ms).


----------



## JoM79 (17. Februar 2016)

Frame tearing habe ich auch noch nicht gehört, interessant. 
144Hz sollten zwar das tearing vermindern, aber in der Realität spielt da auch noch der Inputlag mit rein.
Zur Frage, ja das Bild bei 144Hz sieht flüssiger aus als bei 60Hz.


----------



## tschirpi (17. Februar 2016)

Da meine bisherigen Monitore keine 144hz haben und ich abgesehen von CS:GO keinen Shooter spiele, außer das neue Doom wenn es erscheint, denke ich das mir 60hz weiterhin genügen werden. 

Ich werde mir den Dell U2715H nochmal näher ansehen und ein paar Testberichte und Erfahrungsberichte lesen, wenn jemand von euch noch eine Meinung hat die mir weiterhelfen könnte, bitte gerne.  Danke an alle die sich beteiligt haben!

EDIT:

Zu JoM79:

Danke für die Erläuterung, das dachte ich mir fast. Ich muss wohl den Kompromiss schlagen und mich auf 60hz beschränken, sonst wird das ganze Vorhaben einfach zu teuer und sprengt mein Budget über alle Maßen.


----------



## kC0pter (17. Februar 2016)

tschirpi schrieb:


> Danke für die Erläuterung, das dachte ich mir fast. Ich muss wohl den Kompromiss schlagen und mich auf 60hz beschränken, sonst wird das ganze Vorhaben einfach zu teuer und sprengt mein Budget über alle Maßen.



Das dachte ich mir bei mir auch mit dem Budget, deswegen wird mir heute auch mein Dell geliefert. Nur hol ich mir nur einen Monitor, da auf zwei Multiscreen zocken nicht so knaller ist


----------



## tschirpi (17. Februar 2016)

Da hast du recht! Damals, als ich mir den 2. Monitor zugelegt habe war er auch nicht für Multiscreen gedacht, gezockt wird nach wie vor auf dem Hauptbildschirm, der zweite ist nur da um eine insgesamt erweiterte Arbeitsfläche, i. d. R. Internetanwendung, Spotify, ICQ, son Käse halt, zu haben!

Das wird sich dann mit den kommenden auch nicht ändern, ich möchte nur wenn dann beide auf einmal ersetzen, ich stelle es mir grausig vor einen recht guten, zeitgemäßen und höher auflösenden Monitor in Betrieb zu haben und daneben einen deutliche schlechteren. Augenkrebs braucht man ja nun wirklich nicht!

EDIT: Für welchen Dell hast du dich entschieden?


----------



## Freakz2401 (17. Februar 2016)

Wenn der 2te nur für Browser, icq, etc sein soll würde ich lieber 600 in den Hauptbildschirm stecken und einen alten behalten


----------



## kC0pter (17. Februar 2016)

Da hat Freakz recht. So hab ichs auch gemacht.

Ich hab mir den Dell S2716DG geholt. Hat genau das, was ich wollte und für den Preis gibt es eig keinen vergleichbaren plus den Support von Dell  erste Sahne.


----------



## Freakz2401 (17. Februar 2016)

Jop, ich überlege auch immer wieder, ob ich einen meiner drei kicke und den s2716dg kaufe.
Wäre auch meine Empfehlung, falls gsync und 144hz benötigt sind.


----------



## kC0pter (17. Februar 2016)

Und wenn noch WQHD dazu gewünscht ist 
Ich kann ja später mal Feedback geben, wie es mit dem ist


----------



## LukasGregor (17. Februar 2016)

s2716dg hat G-Sync und er hat eine 380X - außerdem bezweifle ich mal, dass die Karte außer CS:GO viel auf WQHD und mit 144 Hz schaft


----------



## kC0pter (17. Februar 2016)

Ja gut stimmt. Daran hab ich nicht gedacht im Moment


----------



## HisN (17. Februar 2016)

Für ein kleines bisschen mehr Kohle bekommst Du schon einen guten 4K Monitor. 
Warum sich dann mit WQHD abgeben? Der Monitor wird zig Jahre seinen Dienst tun, und mehrere Grafikkarten überleben.

Philips BDM4065UC, 39.5" (BDM4065UC/00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Freakz2401 (17. Februar 2016)

Hast natürlich recht, dann müsste freesync her aber man muss net 144hz schaffen um den Vorteil einer der beiden Technologien zu haben aber wird zu off topic.
Puh 39,5" , wie tief ist denn dein Schreibtisch, geht das gut? Stell mir das zu krass groß vor. 
Kannst da auch shooter drauf zocken?


----------



## HisN (17. Februar 2016)

Warum sollte ich keine Shooter darauf zocken können? 
Allerdings bin ich kein ESL-Profi^^

Ich hab den an der Wand zu hängen, weil der Standfuß ergonomisch eine Katastrophe ist^^
Hab so einen ganz normalen Schreibtisch, nicht besonders tief. Sitzabstand (von der Nase gemessen, je nachdem wie bequem ich im Stuhl sitze) 80-100cm.


----------



## JoM79 (17. Februar 2016)

HisN schrieb:


> Für ein kleines bisschen mehr Kohle bekommst Du schon einen guten 4K Monitor.
> Warum sich dann mit WQHD abgeben? Der Monitor wird zig Jahre seinen Dienst tun, und mehrere Grafikkarten überleben.
> 
> Philips BDM4065UC, 39.5" (BDM4065UC/00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Man könnte beim Philips aber auch sagen, warum sollte man sich mit 60Hz und nem flimmernden Backlight abgeben.


----------



## Freakz2401 (17. Februar 2016)

K.a. weil das Bild vor dir so groß ist, dass du nicht alles direkt erfassen kannst. Sozusagen aus dem Augenwinkel.


----------



## HisN (17. Februar 2016)

Für einen Blick auf die Minimap muss man tatsächlich die Augen bewegen wenn sie gaaaaanz am Rand hängt.

@JoM79
Einen Tod muss man sterben


----------



## JoM79 (17. Februar 2016)

Stimmt, aber der TE muss halt wissen was er will.


----------



## HisN (17. Februar 2016)

So isses. Wir können ja nur Vorschläge machen.


----------



## Thaurial (17. Februar 2016)

Ich habe den Dell U2515H und kann ihn nur empfehlen. Von der Grafikkarte her geht halt wie erwähnt nicht alles auf Anschlag. Ich verwende derzeit den DELL 25" und Eizo FHD 24" nebeneinander.

Selbst mit der 980Ti wirds bei 1440p schonmal eng, siehe Xcom2 

Jedenfalls merkt man die Last deutlich gegenüber FHD. Das kannst du auch auch mit Downsampling testen, vielleicht hilft Dir das bei der Entscheidung zum Umstieg.


----------



## max0r_ (17. Februar 2016)

Ich hab mir auch den Dell U2515H gegönnt und habe ne R9 280. Habe vorher einige Benchmarks und Reviews (generell zu wqhd) gelesen und denke das Klappt.


----------



## tschirpi (18. Februar 2016)

Euch allen schon mal Danke.

Den Dell U2515H habe ich mir nun auch näher angesehen, ich hadere allerdings noch mit mir selbst, lohnt sich die 1440p Auflösung denn auf einem 25" Monitor? Da scheiden sich ja die Geister, die einen meinen es lohne sich erst ab 27", die anderen sagen ab 24" ist das mittlerweile auch vollkommen in Ordnung und merkbar besser.

Ein anderes Modell das ich gesehen habe ist der BenQ XL2730Z 68,58 cm (27 Zoll) Monitor (VGA, DVI-DL, HDMI, 144Hz, DP, 1ms Reaktionszeit) - der alleine kostet ja dann aber schon soviel wie 2x der Dell U2515H.

Das mit den Panels ist mir auch nicht so klar, die einen meinen ein TN-Panel reicht absolut, da die Unverfälschtheit der Farben aus einem anderen Betrachtungswinkel teilweise als störend/unnötig empfunden wird, andere wiederum sagen das IPS der way to go ist.

Meine Anwendungsbereiche sind Desktop/Surfen ca 50% und Spiele 50%. Wie würdet ihr euch entscheiden?

Nochmal Danke.


----------



## Freakz2401 (18. Februar 2016)

Der dell bietet das für den Preis beste Gesamtpaket, da verzichten viele auf die 2".
Es gibt nen ähnlichen Dell in 27", kostet direkt um die 470. Also min 150 Aufpreis für 2" Bild.
Ob ips oder tn, das muss man am besten selbst testen. Beide Technologien haben Vor und Nachteile. Musst für dich wissen, womit du besser leben kannst. Ein Mix aus beiden wäre perfekt.


----------



## tschirpi (18. Februar 2016)

Ich denke ich werde mir mal einen 25" von Dell bestellen und antesten, alles in allem scheint das in der Preisklasse die einzig wirkliche Option zu sein die ich habe um in meinem Budget zu bleiben. Allzu astronomische Ansprüche habe ich dann doch nicht und der Unterschied zu meinen jetzigen Low-Budget-Monitoren von Samsung wird sich wohl mehr als nur bemerkt machen.


----------



## Freakz2401 (18. Februar 2016)

Gute Idee und wenn du direkt vergleichen willst, bestell dir noch nen TN Panel.


----------



## Merowinger0807 (18. Februar 2016)

Wenn du auf die Pivot-Funktion wert legst, ist der Dell mit Sicherheit nicht falsch.

Ich denke das ist Kritik auf hohem Niveau aber was mich beim Dell stören würde wäre die Reaktionszeit von 6ms. 

Ich hatte den damals auch im engeren Kreis, als ich mir für meine R9 390 einen WQHD Monitor zugelegt hab.

Zur Auswahl bei mir standen dann aber:

Acer G257HUsmidpx 64 cm Monitor silber: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Acer H257HUsmidpx 64 cm Monitor silber: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Asus MX25AQ 63,5 cm HDMI, 5ms Reaktionszeit: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

AOC Q2577PWQ Monitor 25 Zoll: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Den AOC und den ASUS hatte ich favorisiert, den Asus sogar noch nen Ticken mehr da ich von meinem "alten" MX239H immer noch extrem begeistert bin. Superscharfes und klares Bild und die eingebauten Lautsprecher sind im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz in einer anderen Liga. Dazu noch die NoFrame Optik und die silberne Front.
Der AOC hat 5ms und auch eine Pivot-Funktion sowie für den Notfall eingebaute Lautsprecher.

Letztendlich hatte ich mir den Acer G257HU dank Amazon Warehouse-Deal für unschlagbare 254 Euro gesichert und der war wohl nur einmal ausgepackt gewesen. Optik ist sehr ansprechend, das Bild ist wie ich es von Acer gewohnten kontrastreich und seeehr gut und da ich mir auch mal den 27er bestellt hatte, dennoch die bessere Wahl. Ich kam auf 27" WQHD aufgrund der Größe einfach nicht klar.

Auch wenn du Deine Wahl evtl. schon getroffen hast... ich empfehle Dir zur Sicherheit mal folgende Seite zu besuchen. Extrem gut für den Vergleich einzelner Bildschirme.
Ich hab mich hier auch stundenlang rumgetrieben weil ich gern alles vergleiche bevor ich irgendwo zuschlage. Die haben derzeit etwas über 11000 Monitore in der Datenbank... Sollte für den Anfang reichen

Test Monitore: Umfangreiche Testberichte zu LCD-Displays


----------



## Freakz2401 (18. Februar 2016)

Sorry aber ob 4ms oder 6ms wirst du never merken, max wenn du Cs Profi Spieler bist


----------



## tschirpi (18. Februar 2016)

Danke für deinen Hinweis, die Seite werde ich gleich mal besuchen. Was ist denn eine Pivot-Funktion, und zu was nützt sie? 

Besteht denn ein solch merklicher Unterschied zwischen 6ms und 4ms (die dein jetziger ja dann zu haben scheint lt. Amazon)? Dann müsste ich ja einen massiven downgrade feststellen können von 2ms (jetzige Samsungwerte, s24a350 bzw. s24b350) zu 6ms beim Dell im Fast-Modus.

EDIT: Hab google gefragt, Pivotmodus ist nun klar.^^


----------



## Freakz2401 (18. Februar 2016)

Ich hab meinen pivot Modus noch nie genutzt, wüsste auch nicht wofür ich das brauche


----------



## Freakz2401 (18. Februar 2016)

Sry doppelt abgeschickt


----------



## tschirpi (18. Februar 2016)

Also ich denk es wird erstmal der Dell werden. Wenn ich dann noch halbwegs vernünftig CS:GO spielen kann sehe ich keinen Grund warum mich die Reaktionszeit stören sollte. Ich bin jedenfalls gespannt, bei der Informationsflut werde ich es ohnehin nicht schaffen mit ganzheitlich über die Thematik zu informieren, denke aber das der Dell grundsolide ist und die Meinungen hier im Forum bestärken das.

... bin gespannt.^^


----------



## Freakz2401 (18. Februar 2016)

Genau, teste den ausgiebig. Auf meinem u2312hm ist Cs kein Problem. 
Glaube bei Cs merkt man erst nen Unterschied, wenn man nen 144hz Monitor hat.


----------



## max0r_ (21. Februar 2016)

Also ich hab jetzt den 25er Dell ein paar Tage im betrieb und bin sehr begeistert. Verarbeitung, Ergonomie und natürlich das Bild ist sehr gut. Ich habe davor den AOC 2436 (TN) benutzt und es ist schon ein Sprung in Sachen Bildqualität.

Feststellen muss ich allerdings, das der 280 dort die Grenzen aufgezeigt werden. Ich hab einfach testweise verschiedene Spiele installiert und lediglich die Auflösung angepasst. 
Bei einem Fallout 4 funktioniert alles noch ohne Probleme. GTA 5 oder das 2013er Tomb Raider überfordern die Karte in den aktuellen Einstellungen. GTA besitzt ja eine VRAM Anzeige. Dieser ist, laut der Anzeige, auch komplett ausgelastet.

Die Größe finde ich wirklich angenehm und ist im Vergleich zu dem 24er Monitor ein gewaltiger Unterschied (obwohl es nur um einen Zoll geht). Ich würde vermuten, dass ein 27er Monitor mich erschlagen würde. 
Sehr gut ist der Bildschirm auch zum Arbeiten geeignete. Durch den größeren Arbeitsbereich kann man deutlich übersichtlicher mehrere Dokumente (PDF / WORD / PP etc.) öffnen und mit diesen arbeiten. Klar würde dies mit einem noch größerem Monitor oder auch einem 2. Monitor besser gehen, aber ich bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## tschirpi (22. Februar 2016)

Ich habe gestern bestellt, 2x den Dell U2515h. Diese werden dann spätestens morgen da sein, nachdem ich sie dann im Betrieb habe und auf Pixelfehler untersucht habe kann ich bestimmt mehr dazu sagen!  Bin jedenfalls schon gespannt.


----------

